# La Patrie Concert model



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting a nylon string guitar. Any one familiar with the La Patrie Concert guitars made by the Godin guitar company? I know they make some very good instruments. I have a Seagull SWS Maritime mini jumbo and it's a great guitar.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was looking for a classical it was between the Concert, Collection and the Hybrid. Personally I found the response of the mahogany Concert to be a bit too flat for my taste and preferred the rosewood back and sides of the other two. In the end I picked up the Hybrid, but all three models seemed to be equal in build quality.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

I have the Etude by La Patrie. Solid guitar for the money and a good option for someone who plays nylon strings only sporadically (like me). If you intend to use this as a principal guitar and play “true” classical music then I am not sure this is for you. Maybe you plan to play folk or indie on a nylon string guitar then it’ll be a good fit.

Try, if you can, the other models as they have many on offer and there might be one you would like better. Good luck!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Godin's classical guitars have a truss rod, which is a rarity in nylon string instruments. Makes setting them up and choosing different string sets with different tensions much easier. They usually have compensated saddles as well.

The Hybrid model has a radiused fingerboard; again different, as most classical guitars have a flat board.


----------



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm not a classical player by no means. I play finger style on steel string guitars but I think some pieces would sound nicer on a nylon string.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I also have an Etude. Like you, I am primarily a fingerstyle player and have some clssical tunes in my repertoire. Sometimes I just want a guitar with a different voice. I've been very happy with my Etude . I believe the Concert is a step up - I suspect you would be very happy with it. 

What really sold me on the LaPatrie versus other brands were the fret markers on the side of the fingerboard - I find that they make it much easier for me to make the transition from my usual 14 frets to 12.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I bought the newer version of the Concert with the new headstock shape after comparing it to a few rosewood models. I've owned several rosewood classicals (La Patrie Collection, Takamine, Yamaha) and a couple of other La Patrie models. This Concert model is a lovely guitar, nice looks, feel, tone, playability, balance. It seems to prefer hard tension strings, but I always think that about classical guitars.

Highly recommended...but always play a few examples of a model before you decide.


----------



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks to all for the info.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I checked them out on the L&M site then ran across this on you tube somehow.


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

If I could find an A&L Nylon Ami Cedar used, I'd be all over it.


----------

